# let's make a pack to refuse



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

If pax knew if they had a rating of 4.6 and wouldn't be picked up because of it. I think it would change the game.or if they knew they would only get picked up by a driver with the same rating it would have the same effect. But we know uber will not kick the rider off the network. So I just had a idea what if all drivers that are rated 4.6 and up just refused to pick up low rated riders. Anything below 4.6. I think customers would respect the rating system a little bit more. What you guys think


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Attempts to get Uber drivers to form a pact or common course of action are unsuccessful for two reasons:

1. It's almost impossible, if not fully impossible, to ever reach more than 10% of Uber drivers other than through Uber itself.
2. There are too many "hungry" drivers out there who will pick up riders when other drivers refuse.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Not to mention too many drivers who rate riders poorly for not tipping. Doesn't mean they are bad riders. I will take safe and courteous over some ***** who tips then hits me with a low rating.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Didn't they stop displaying rider ratings to drivers in some markets?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not to mention too many drivers who rate riders poorly for not tipping. Doesn't mean they are bad riders. I will take safe and courteous over some ***** who tips then hits me with a low rating.


Doubt you're getting a TIP and a low rating from the same passenger.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Didn't they stop displaying rider ratings to drivers in some markets?


that would defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberOne said:


> that would defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers!


So therefore, if it would defeat the whole purpose, it would be logical for Uber to do.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I totally agree with the first poster ! 
And I am actually already doing this for a weeks already. 

since most of the low rating riders also were only the $4 rides and we pay 40% to Uber for those trips,
it's a great way to avoid short rides in generally.

"DRIVERS warning DRIVERS" (I appreciate you !)

But I could read that some Samaritan drivers still pick up low attitude pax, your decision I don't care about it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Didn't they stop displaying rider ratings to drivers in some markets?


In Chicago market, pax rating has been Xed out for the past couple of months.


UberOne said:


> that would defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers!


Pax is not denied access no matter what their rating. If there is a serious complaint by a driver about a pax's conduct, Uber might suspend the account for a few days.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh wow !!!
Uber really did that?

Really sad to see how Uber disrespects us.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Just thinking...

If we rate someone with a low attitude with 3 Stars or less, we never have to see that face again is still correct right?

Just saying that Uber forgot something else:

*All the People that received 1-3 Stars from me will make their future rides with other drivers and they will receive more 1-3 stars..
Sooner or later they will get no rides anyways, since most drivers prefer to drive locally in their favorite area usually their own neighbourhood PLUS the
downtown areas of their cities.*

One reason more to rather give 3's than 4's to pax.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> If we rate someone with a low attitude with 3 Stars or less, we never have to see that face again is still correct right?


Uber Platform does not prevent future matching of a Driver with a Pax who have low Starred one another in the past. 
The Lyft platform does that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the comprehensive guide to the Uber Rating System

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf*

@uberpeople.net , can the forum Admin please make this guide available in the resources section?
Thanx!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*OK, Chicago Taxibrother...
I found the solution for all our problems..*

*I plundered my checking account and just bought UBER..*

Still feel so sorry for Travis : After he signed the contract (my friend Chuck Norris may have helped I admit..)
he (Travis) slipped over my unused pink moustache and fell right into my Shark Tank Aquarium..

Well not much left to say (same to say about Travis.. the Sharks didn't leave many pieces..)
However I just changed the pricing and your ideas (if this pricing could work or if we now start loosing all our riders to the taxis again..)

Unfortunately the text under the cancellation fee turned out unreadable small so I repeat the Text here :

CANCELLATION FEE :
will be charged as soon you submit your request
too many riders have wasted time and gas while
driving to pick up locations just to get cancelled .

Well with this pricing I don't really care about tips any more...


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure, but I' think I've seen Travis before sometimes..

looks so familiar and both couldn't handle their power the right way..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is the comprehensive guide to the Uber Rating System
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf
> 
> ...


Just reading through your attached .pdf and found this absolute pearla!

"How Should You Think About Quality?

It all comes back to the rider's experience. For example, the quality of the experience that you provide to riders is more important than the number of trips or amount of revenue you earn in a given time period."

There you have it Folks - this maybe the root of all our problems. UBER truly believes and wants you to understand that it DOESN'T matter what you earn, it's the Rider's experience that counts first and foremost.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I just have read it too and I agree !

But I liked the statistic / graphic... with 4.86 they are basically saying "keep up the good work"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brady said:


> Attempts to get Uber drivers to form a pact or common course of action are unsuccessful for two reasons:
> 
> 1. It's almost impossible, if not fully impossible, to ever reach more than 10% of Uber drivers other than through Uber itself.
> 2. There are too many "hungry" drivers out there who will pick up riders when other drivers refuse.


Man, are you spot on. It will always be an almost entirely part-time, mostly new driver workforce, so it will never be like jobs that probably most of us have worked, where you know everyone you work with. Where you can talk. There will probably never be a way to unite all the scattered, very temporary, greedy, and some, evidently not-so-bright, drivers. That's what Uber is counting on anyway.

Those 'hungry' drivers are greedy, desperate people. Desperate people make bad choices. Some are just greedy and couldn't care less about anyone else too.


No-tippers-suck said:


> Not sure, but I' think I've seen Travis before sometimes..
> 
> looks so familiar and both couldn't handle their power the right way..
> 
> View attachment 2740


What's he saying there, "If I can only make enough money, then I'll be this tall."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> it DOESN'T matter what you earn


Partially true...it's doesn't matter what you earn, it matters only what portion of what you earn that Uber is able to keep.



Sydney Uber said:


> Rider's experience


I'm so sick of hearing that crap. If Uber cared, even slightly, about a positive rider experience, they would try to provide these riders with well-trained, safe, fairly compensated, contented drivers! If they weren't so brain dead they would realize the drivers ARE UBER. If the drivers have a bad experience, guess what the riders will have. We are the business, period. They have an app. We're the faces they see, the representatives they talk to, the drivers that transport them. You treat the drivers like shit, and you'll have a workforce of people that have been treated like shit. It's fairly easy to understand, actually. The drivers are Uber. The ones that believe THEY are Uber are just the ones that keep embarrassing themselves in the news nearly every day. When they take time off from making other bad business decisions that is.

If they really felt these poor parched people needed, and deserved complimentary water, for instance, and THEY CARED about the rider's experience, they would provide water! Not tell them to expect water and hope some poor slob down the line making $2/hour is gonna foot the bill for their thoughtless decisions.

I can imagine at some point in the future, 'Uber' will be the go-to phrase when describing a major, embarrassing failure of a promising business.

_*John to Paul: *How's Ringo's construction business doing?
*
Paul to John: *It turned out to be an Uber._

_*John to Paul:*_ _Wow, that bad huh?_

_*Paul to John:*_ _Well, not THAT bad, but it was a total failure._


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have picked up 3 star clients, and told them their crappy rating and that if they keep it up, very few drivers will pick them up, and the one's that do have no clue how to check for a passangers rating in the first place. The thing that I enjoy is the look on their faces when I tell them they have a low rating, they look physically hurt, lol, especially the ladies, one kept going on and on, what do you mean my rating is low, why, why, how could that be, I am a nice ***** most of the time, lol . I told one client today that if that was a drivers rating 4.2 "which was his rating" ,he would not be able to work, the wheels in his head started turning, and again I got this why me response, I am such a nice guy, and he was, I guess not all of the time. Passangers with low rating get notified by me, that it goes both ways . This is how I do it, hi how was your day today, by the way do you know that your have a low rating , response, what I get rated, of course you do sweetheart "we all do by big Uber brother in the sky" , be nice and I might give you a 5


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Not sure, but I' think I've seen Travis before sometimes..
> 
> looks so familiar and both couldn't handle their power the right way..
> 
> View attachment 2740


Looks like Travis is showing where uber stock is with his left hand, and Uberx drivers with his right hand.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Just reading through your attached .pdf and found this absolute pearla!
> 
> "How Should You Think About Quality?
> 
> ...


It's always "Customer First" until the cash stops flowing.....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Partially true...it's doesn't matter what you earn, it matters only what portion of what you earn that Uber is able to keep.
> 
> I'm so sick of hearing that crap. If Uber cared, even slightly, about a positive rider experience, they would try to provide these riders with well-trained, safe, fairly compensated, contented drivers! If they weren't so brain dead they would realize the drivers ARE UBER. If the drivers have a bad experience, guess what the riders will have. We are the business, period. They have an app. We're the faces they see, the representatives they talk to, the drivers that transport them. You treat the drivers like shit, and you'll have a workforce of people that have been treated like shit. It's fairly easy to understand, actually. The drivers are Uber. The ones that believe THEY are Uber are just the ones that keep embarrassing themselves in the news nearly every day. When they take time off from making other bad business decisions that is.
> 
> ...


Great Post!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Uber failing. $18 billion to $40 billion in less than 6 months. Someone needs to burst the bubble here. Uber provides better services, they cost more. Black, suv, plus, lux, etc. You cant expect to be less liscensed and less regulated than a taxi and make more money. Taxi drivers make shit money generally, UberX should expect to make less. UberX is a cheap service, and yes you might get a cheap experience. It might be too cheap for you guys to drive. But damn if I want to go drinking and go 10 miles to get there, UberX is pretty frickin great. If I want a better driver Id pay more.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOne said:


> that would defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers!


Is there really a purpose for rating passengers other than some silly mind **** game by Uber?
I rate some ********* a 2 and he's still out hailing a Uber car tomorrow. I think ratings are simply Uber's way of keeping our attention off of real issues like no tipping policies, lowering fares and sketchy insurance claims. If Uber can keep us all frightened that we will lose our precious ********* jobs if we drop below a 4.6, then they have psychologically instilled some false sense of meaning to this driver ride share game. If we feel lucky to be employed by them, we'll put up with whatever lie or bullshit they throw our way. Psychology 101. Consider this: A 20 year old with a fake ID pukes in our car and we hope he doesn't rate us poorly....what's wrong with this picture? Sure we can jump through hoops with backseat barf photos and endless e-mails so Uber will throw us a hundred or two for the puke cleaning effort, but guess what, the stupid ass, little puker will be hailing another Uber cab next weekend as long as he keeps paying his bill.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Is there really a purpose for rating passengers other than some silly mind **** game by Uber?
> I rate some ********* a 2 and he's still out hailing a Uber car tomorrow. I think ratings are simply Uber's way of keeping our attention off of real issues like no tipping policies, lowering fares and sketchy insurance claims. If Uber can keep us all frightened that we will lose our precious ********* jobs if we drop below a 4.6, then they have psychologically instilled some false sense of meaning to this driver ride share game. If we feel lucky to be employed by them, we'll put up with whatever lie or bullshit they throw our way. Psychology 101. Consider this: A 20 year old with a fake ID pukes in our car and we hope he doesn't rate us poorly....what's wrong with this picture? Sure we can jump through hoops with backseat barf photos and endless e-mails so Uber will throw us a hundred or two for the puke cleaning effort, but guess what, the stupid ass, little puker will be hailing another Uber cab next weekend as long as he keeps paying his bill.


I award this Post "Top Post of the Day"!

Good one Sharkman


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Is there really a purpose for rating passengers other than some silly mind **** game by Uber?
> I rate some ********* a 2 and he's still out hailing a Uber car tomorrow. I think ratings are simply Uber's way of keeping our attention off of real issues like no tipping policies, lowering fares and sketchy insurance claims. If Uber can keep us all frightened that we will lose our precious ********* jobs if we drop below a 4.6, then they have psychologically instilled some false sense of meaning to this driver ride share game. If we feel lucky to be employed by them, we'll put up with whatever lie or bullshit they throw our way. Psychology 101. Consider this: A 20 year old with a fake ID pukes in our car and we hope he doesn't rate us poorly....what's wrong with this picture? Sure we can jump through hoops with backseat barf photos and endless e-mails so Uber will throw us a hundred or two for the puke cleaning effort, but guess what, the stupid ass, little puker will be hailing another Uber cab next weekend as long as he keeps paying his bill.


Excellent, I wish I could have come up with that. The passenger rating crap is just like the little toys you hang over a baby's crib to keep their immature little minds occupied. Uber believes with that bit of shit they can make us think we matter - we don't. Never have, never will, unless the drivers can (mostly) unite.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is how I would solve the tipping problem (No tips).
1. Educate your riders that the tip is NOT included in the UberX fare. I have two signs stating that along with the rating policy. One for front seat passenger and one for back seat passengers. For the 5 rated clients, I also ask them if they are first timers, than I point out the sign to them. For the 4.5 - 4.7 raters, I warm them about their rating, re-educate them, and if still no tip, rate them a 3. Clients do NOT know their ratings.
2. Give a 5 to clients that tip, all others 4 or under.
3. Don't pick-up clients that don't tip. Rating must be 4.5 or better.
4. For those clients that don't have cash, get a Square device that you can use on your smart phone to take credit cards.

This will greatly increase the number of tips you receive and we all know we live on tips.


----------

